# Hazel has sticky fur by her eye



## lalena2148 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi all,

I know I haven't been around in a while. I've been writing and working like crazy. However, because you are all such wise bunny people, I figured I would bring this up:

Hazel, my 2.5lb Tort Dutch (2.5 years old) has matted and sticky fur (dime sized) by the corner of her right eye. There's no visible discoloration. It just feels sticky and gross. She's not sneezing and her eye doesn't look particularly oozy, so I'm not sure what it could be from. Allergies? Something more serious? 

When I go home during lunch today, I'm going to clean their litter boxes and cages to see if that helps. Could this by caused by too much hay dust?

Thanks all.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 28, 2009)

As there doesn't seem to be any other symptoms, could it be that maybe she poked it against something, or some fluff/dust got in there and made a water for a bit?

I would have thought if it was something else it would look swollen or at least still be watering, or she would be sneezing.

How long has it been like that?

I took Benji to the vets because he had a runny eye, and it was a bit sticky around it. He didn't have any other symptoms and was still completely normal. I took him to the vets and they checked his eye, and gave me some eye drops for him.
It didn't seem to clear it up, but then it just went by itself. It was very odd....it just went. I'm thinking maybe he had something in it which caused it to water lots, because it's completely cleared up and hasn't occured since.


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm not sure why the area would be so large , however, I doubt if it is an allergy. An allergy would most likely affect both eyes. 
I have had a rabbit in the past who frequently had a runny eye due to minor infections in his tear duct. The tear duct would then block and need to be flushed and my guy would get antibiotic eye drops and oral antibiotics for several weeks to clear it up.He was a small breed with a pushed in face (these breeds often have more eye and teeth issues than other breeds)
I have also had a rabbit with a corneal ulcer that became infected. Pus in a rabbit's eye is often watery unlike pus in a rabbit's body ; so whitish tinged liquid discharge could be pus. 
Sometimes tooth roots grow upwards in a rabbit's face occluding the ducts and affecting the eyes in many ways. 
All in all your rabbit needs to see a rabbit saavy vet who will be able to do a really good check of both the eyes, lacrimal ducts and teeth. This may involve an x-ray of the teeth .

Your rabbit could possibly also have scratched his eye 

Could be so many things....
but he should see a vet


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 28, 2009)

angieluv covered it all. I agree that a vet visit is in order since some of the possible causes of eye discharge are so serious.


----------



## lalena2148 (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks all. She has an appt. tomorrow morning.


----------



## Flashy (Apr 28, 2009)

Good luck  I hope they can help.


----------



## lalena2148 (Apr 28, 2009)

Flashy wrote:


> Good luck  I hope they can help.



Thanks. I went home during lunch to check on her and it's a little worse. Poor thing. She's acting normal though, so at least that's good. I'm taking her to the same vet that helped Latte during his head tilt.


----------



## Flashy (Apr 29, 2009)

How did the vet visit go?


----------



## lalena2148 (Apr 29, 2009)

Flashy wrote:


> How did the vet visit go?



Well, she did not like it one bit. Grunted the entire way to the vet. She would even grunt louder when I turned the radio up to drown her out.

Anyway, so the vet said she shows no teeth issues that he can see. No spurs, etc. He said it's a bacterial infection. I have to wipe her eye with a warm compress to clean the gunk stuff and she's on 2 drops 2x a day for 10 days. One is an antibiotic and one is an anti-inflammatory. She doesn't like them at all. She was squinting so hard when the vet was doing the first round of drops. He even commented on how strong her eyelids are! 

She's eating and acting pretty normal, so that's good. 

He also said that this should help, but, if it looks to become a recurrent thing, he may do a tear duct fluff and/or xray the upper teeth. However, he's pretty certain that the drops will cure her.


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 29, 2009)

Aww, poor Hazel . Still, at least it is nothing more serious, and sounds like it will clear up OK (hope so, anyway). Had to smile at the 'strong eyelids' 

Nice to see you again - how are Drizz and Latte doing?

Jan


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 29, 2009)

Glad that it went so well 
despite her 'strong eyelids" LOL


----------

